# ITT Movies you walked out on or quit before it was over



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Aug 9, 2013)

Spring Breakers           .


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 9, 2013)

The Tree of Life
Superbad


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 9, 2013)

Les amants r?guliers
Borat
Cheaper by the Dozen


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2013)

The only movie that I recall walking out on, at least in theaters, is _The Place Beyond the Pines_.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2013)

I've never walked out of a movie. There are a couple I might have walked out of if I could drive.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2013)

I was tempted to walk out on "Gamer", but chose to endure it.

I've walked out on other movies before, but not because they were bad. There was one....I can't remember what it's called...."The Rookie"? It's with Dennis Quaid and it's a baseball movie. I had to walk out of that because my Dad had to pick up my sister.

I also walked out on "Jason X", but primarily because I panicked due to sneaking into a Rated R movie.


----------



## Ae (Aug 9, 2013)

Gamer
10,000 B.C
Year One
Nick & Norah's Infinite Playlist
You Don't Mess With the Zohan
Brick

If falling asleep counts
There Will Be Blood
The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 9, 2013)

Never even thought of walking out on a movie before. 

I paid or someone paid for me to watch this movie, I'm watching it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 9, 2013)

I only go to see movies that have my interest plus not going to walk out when I paid for the ticket already. Now if you're allowing instances of quitting movies that are not just limited to theatre watchings then you could get more discussion.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Never even thought of walking out on a movie before.
> 
> I paid or someone paid for me to watch this movie, I'm watching it.



Ha, same here, tickets here cost 11 bucks , besides I usually get what I wanted to see from the movie so good or bad, I'm rarely surprised enough to leave.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 9, 2013)

Savages. And I saw the worst of the worst. That should say something.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 9, 2013)

I walked out on Man of Steel because it made my 11-year-old brother puke


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2013)

Yo, I got a migraine every single time I saw Man of Steel.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 9, 2013)

Zack Snyder really committed a grave sin that day. He should know that 

I feel bad for him. He's such a young kid and he's taken an interest in movies he's like a clean slate and i wanna get him to see as many good movies as possible. i'll surely be taking him to Elysium i hope he will like it.

I hope that movie doesn't nauseate him though


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2013)

You sure taking your eleven-year-old brother to Elysium is a good idea?


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 9, 2013)

He loves District 9 

As i said before man i've directed this little kid's movie taste since the start i've made sure he doesn't watch garbage like teenage romance. He doesn't a whole lot of Superhero movie either.

I've also shown him a lot of horror stuff and he's digging it

His favourite movie of the year is Evil Dead for pete's sake


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2013)

Er, well, he's your brother. :sweat


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2013)

I would have walked out of Yogi Bear.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 9, 2013)

I wish i could have walked out of The Smurfs


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2013)

The real issue is why would you walk into Smurfs in the first place.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> The real issue is why would you walk into Smurfs in the first place.



Or Yogi Bear


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2013)

lol one could ask you the same thing


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2013)

I didnt see either of those, so there.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Or Yogi Bear


Babysitting 



MartialHorror said:


> I didnt see either of those, so there.


yes you did


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2013)

Thir13en Ghosts.  I was in college.  And I was playing the role of a fake Christian back in those days.  My girlfriend at the time forced us to leave because she thought the movie seemed satanic.

It's a bad movie though.  So hard to complain.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2013)

Rukia you are a true lad amongst lads. Taking a hit like that.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2013)

There are some good guys on this board.  People that realize that we are all in this together.


----------



## Jena (Aug 10, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Never even thought of walking out on a movie before.
> 
> I paid or someone paid for me to watch this movie, I'm watching it.



At some theaters, if you leave before the movie's halfway done you can get your money back for your ticket.

Not that I'm advocating doing any such illegal and unethical activities, but if you find yourself at a theater that offers refunds, you leave the movie halfway through, get your money back, and then sneak back in the back exit and finish the movie anyway. I, of course, have _never_ done that.  


Movies I've walked out on (mostly because they were shitty and/or boring):
-Hancock
-Les Mis?rables
-Are we done yet? (took my fucking second cousins to go see this peice of shit, thankfully they got bored so we could gtfo)
-W.
-Snow Dogs
-Sky Capatain and the World of Tomorrow

The more depressing list is truly shitty movies that I stayed and finished.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 10, 2013)

Jena said:


> At some theaters, if you leave before the movie's halfway done you can get your money back for your ticket.
> 
> Not that I'm advocating doing any such illegal and unethical activities, but if you find yourself at a theater that offers refunds, you leave the movie halfway through, get your money back, and then sneak back in the back exit and finish the movie anyway. I, of course, have _never_ done that.
> 
> ...




Did your second cousins think you were lame as shit?

And lol at walking out at Les Mis, what was the last straw?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 10, 2013)

i had to google some of these movies, I remembered the commercial for W., that looked so bad. im laughing at the thought of people going to see it.


----------



## Jena (Aug 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Did your second cousins think you were lame as shit?
> 
> And lol at walking out at Les Mis, what was the last straw?



They wanted to go see it because they liked the first one. Ice Cube being stupid is amusing, I guess. But it was too terrible for even their dumb little brains to handle.

Everything about Les Mis?rables was _miserable_. Ha. Pun. No but seriously it was a horrible experience I did not like that movie.

So for W. I actually snuck into go see that right after I left Hancock. I was already at the theater so I thought I'd try another movie before just leaving. But W. was even worse.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 10, 2013)

I think I left a drive-in movie once, but my whole family had fallen asleep so my dad took us home.  Can't remember what movie.  I think it was after Jurrassic Park?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 10, 2013)

I have never left a movie theater or not watched a full films I've paid to see (borrow when I was young, etc.). And I think I can count the number of times I've stopped watching a film before it's over on one hand. If I start a film I tend to watch it through no matter how awful it is.

However, I have thought about leaving the cinema twice, but I'm a cheap bastard so I felt like I couldn't leave as I had already paid to see the films. The two films were I thought about leaving was Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith and The Hunger Games. Both awful films. 

A ticket for the cinema here is about 17 USD. If it's talk about a 3D film it costs you 3,5 USD more so that you can borrow a couple of glasses, but I don't go to 3D films as I am not a full retard.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2013)

lol, the only thing I remember about Thirteen Ghosts was Mathew Lillard being beaten to death by said ghosts...


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 10, 2013)

The Last Mimzy


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 10, 2013)

almost walked out of road to ninja


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 10, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> The real issue is why would you walk into Smurfs in the first place.



I thought i have explained my reason in our usual thread.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 10, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Never even thought of walking out on a movie before.
> 
> I paid or someone paid for me to watch this movie, I'm watching it.



Same here really. Plus I only watch movies in a cinema that I know I won't hate, so I have never felt this way about any.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't think I've ever walked out during a movie, I've always persevered.

The worst movie I've watched in my mind was Open Water, I had to really stick that one out.


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 10, 2013)

ABCs of death.


----------



## teddy (Aug 10, 2013)

Can't recall ever walking out on a movie. at most, i'll just mock it relentlessly with some friends and random audience members


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 10, 2013)

Hell yeah I mocked FF6 and Mama in theatres

It felt so good i could see all those butthurt faces of the audience beside me

I might actually do that again with Percy Jackson


----------



## teddy (Aug 10, 2013)

That's how it should be honestly. if the film is shit, make it your money's worth

i remember pissing people off when i was mocking prometheus


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2013)

There was a Final Fantasy 6 movie?


----------



## Slice (Aug 10, 2013)

Only movie i walked out was Scary Movie (the first one).
Absolutely not my kind of humor.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2013)

People were pissed that you mocked Mama?  That ending was rubbish though.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2013)

I'd be pissed at some dude talking aloud during a movie too.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 10, 2013)

The trashtalk we did with Mama was a riot though. Plenty of couples went to watch that piece of shit and we did a good job ruining their mood.

The experience was better than the movie itself.

I can't believe Del Toro wrote that crapfest.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2013)

...**


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2013)

I sat through Battlefield Earth without leaving.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 10, 2013)

Stunna confirmed for a boring and drab


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 10, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> The trashtalk we did with Mama was a riot though. Plenty of couples went to watch that piece of shit and we did a good job ruining their mood.
> 
> The experience was better than the movie itself.
> 
> I can't believe Del Toro wrote that crapfest.



If I were sat behind you I'd have put my foot through the back of your head


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 10, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I'd be pissed at some dude talking aloud during a movie too.



This. I'm not a person known for being a fan of real live violence (except for UFC and such stuff)), but I love it when someone kicks someone's teeth in/out (whatever you say in English) when they 'reannoying others at the cinema. I love it, and they deserve the beating they get. Fucking subhuman trash.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2013)

I mean, you can leave if you don't like the movie lol

You don't have to ruin it for people that are enjoying it, no matter how bad you think it is


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 10, 2013)

And, believe it or not, others have paid for it as well, and they didn't pay to get the film experience ruined by a bunch of subhumans.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2013)

I almost got in a fight during the Conjuring because I told some people to "shut up and save it for later".  They kept discussing plot points.  

And their observations were late too.  I came up with some of their theories 5 minutes into the show.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2013)

You must be really smart.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2013)

Talking in the theater can work.  The Mist became a great theater experience because a lot of people make little remarks like "get that bitch" and stuff along those lines.  Comments like that can aid a horror film.  So I actually think there is a fine line.

But for the most part.  If you want to talk.  Do it at home.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 10, 2013)

It's not like i talk about the movie out loud though like you said Stunna

But yea i guess it's a bad habit after all. I guess i was just pissed some punk of a friend of mine pushed me to watch them. Sorry guys.

Remarkably i could remain calm when watching The Smurfs though. But that movie tore me up inside. I guess that's how it started.

sometimes circumstances make it tough for me to up and leave t


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2013)

Not a walk out.  But I fell asleep during Tron Legacy.  That's kind of the same thing, right?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2013)

I mean, I don't care. Not like I was in the theater.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 12, 2013)

That movie with wahlberg and eva mendez

where sam jackson and the rock die at the beginning


no idea


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 12, 2013)

Some people wanted to see Twilight for no raisin. I just quit after the first 10 minutes ...

Then there was Scary Movie 4 ...


----------



## Al-Yasa (Aug 12, 2013)

silent hill 2

fell asleep in the first 10 min


----------



## Silence (Aug 12, 2013)

Inception. 
My friend was crazy about it she never forgave me for not finishing it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2013)

I think we left about 10 minutes early for 28 Days Later.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

I would have walked out of the Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey, if not for the presence of my friend... it would have been awkward for her. As just leaving wasn't an option, I instead curled up and tried to cover my ears and eyes when it was too much.

Incidentally, I had never before understood people who do that. I though they're childish, and at least should see the movie till the end so they could bash it properly later.


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 16, 2013)

Never walked out of a movie, but I did fall asleep during 'Prince of Persia'.


----------



## Joker J (Sep 4, 2013)

I walked out on the movie called "Drive" that crap bored my ass off  it's a hr and 40min long and it felt like a i was in 3 hrs into the movie it was so boring so i left.... in the middle i guess.


----------



## Shiftiness (Sep 4, 2013)

The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was some weird posh cinema with a godawful sound system. We couldn't tell what they were saying.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have one movie on this list.

Ali


----------



## martryn (Sep 5, 2013)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow.  I saw it with my GF, and we were more interested in fucking than watching a silly film, so we left and went and fucked instead.  Wish we would have realized that before we bought the tickets.

Mama Mia!  Left near the end to play video games in the lobby while I waited for the rest of my party to get as tired of it as I did.

Little Black Book or.... something like that, which I saw when that same ex-GF drug me to see it with some of her friends.  I didn't "leave" the theater, but I did miss most of the movie because I kept going to the restroom and the concession stand.


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 5, 2013)

I wanted to leave from World War Z if it weren't for the fact that the movie ticket was expensive so I really wanted to watch till the end.  I was the only one in my group of friends who dislike anything related to zombies so I was almost bored to tears while I was watching it.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 5, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> by *Masterpiece*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Oblivion
the third pirates of the Caribbean
the lone ranger


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 5, 2013)

I never really walked out on a movie in theaters but I did fall asleep on one. 

It was 'The Box'

I totally recommend you all see it


----------



## Gin (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't think I've ever left a movie theatre early.

Have been tempted to do so with several movies, The Lone Ranger and Killing Them Softly being two of the most recent.

I've quit watching movies part way through on TV plenty of times though.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 6, 2013)

Never. I usually do some homework before buying the tickets.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 6, 2013)

Every porno i have ever watched.  I dont think ive ever finished an entire one.

Not even go past the 30 minute mark for obvious reasons


----------



## Hollow Prince (Sep 8, 2013)

Never walked out, but The Village was one that I fell asleep on.


----------

